# Pee burning all day



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Every time I've been for a p1ss today it's been burning and I get that feeling afterwards that you get when you hold it in for hours. Not on steroids, not been sleeping around, been drinking plenty of water. Any ideas?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

you been working outside? drinking more coffee cause of the cold? creatine?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

sounds like an sti?or prostatitis.how old are you?


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds like clap lol May be sustitus


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Is you wee clear, yellow or cloudy? Does it have a different.smell to normal?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

could actually be a nsu(non specific urithritus),you been pulling ya sen round bedroom too much?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Been working inside this week, on 10g ED creapure, don't drink coffee, 24 years old, married so not sleeping around, not really been active in that department the past week anyway, doesn't smell but is yellow considering the amount of water I've been drinking.


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Does it itch? Any discharge?

Could be an Sti or thrush


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Has it only happened since you got on the creapure?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Been drinking anything other than water?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@Ashcrapper could chip in maybe?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

MF88 said:


> Every time I've been for a p1ss today it's been burning and I get that feeling afterwards that you get when you hold it in for hours. Not on steroids, not been sleeping around, been drinking plenty of water. Any ideas?


Systitus mate. I had it for a few weeks. Anti bi or a load of cranberry juice will clear it


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

Might be a bacterial infection or something. Cranberry juice! And lots of it!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

check your anus for worms


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> check your anus for worms


You rarely disappoint 

I've now got a mental image of the OP dragging his ass along the carpet.


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

If I ever get anything along these lines ill never ask on this lol guys seeking good advice and he is now to check his anus for worms lmao class


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

can never be too careful in these situations


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Only been drinking water, I don't drink tea, coffee, juice, alcohol etc.. Barely eaten past week though, just catching up now. Could it be dehydration due to illness and poor diet?



Ashcrapper said:


> check your anus for worms


How many fingers should I use?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MF88 said:


> Only been drinking water, I don't drink tea, coffee, juice, alcohol etc.. Barely eaten past week though, just catching up now. Could it be dehydration due to illness and poor diet?
> 
> How many fingers should I use?


depends how severe the burning is. at a guess I would say three


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> depends how severe the burning is. at a guess I would say three


I tried that but my nails cut the inside wall of my årse and now I've got blood under my nails. How am I gonna explain this to the wife?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MF88 said:


> I tried that but my nails cut the inside wall of my årse and now I've got blood under my nails. How am I gonna explain this to the wife?


paint your nails and tell her its a phase you are going through


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> paint your nails and tell her its a phase you are going through


What about the shìt smell?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MF88 said:


> What about the shìt smell?


thats something you need to talk through with your wife mate, cant help you there. just be tactful and understanding


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> thats something you need to talk through with your wife mate, cant help you there. just be tactful and understanding


I'll try, let's just hope she's as understanding as some of the lads on here.

Cünt :laugh:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MF88 said:


> I'll try, let's just hope she's as understanding as some of the lads on here.
> 
> Cünt :laugh:


best of luck mate, we're right behind you


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

Urinary Tract Infection bro...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Do you find that you need a **** more than usual? Enlarged prostate?

We could all sit hear and guess all day you are better off going to gp..might mean getting your prostate checked and if you are anything like me you wont enjoy that sh*t!!


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Urinary tract infection at a guess. My missus had similar symptoms a while ago and it was that. Need antibiotics but think cranberry juice helps


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Do you find that you need a **** more than usual? Enlarged prostate?
> 
> We could all sit hear and guess all day you are better off going to gp..might mean getting your prostate checked and if you are anything like me you wont enjoy that sh*t!!


No just the usual amount mate. I'll steer clear of the prostate exam for the time being, I like to experiment but not that much.

Thanks for the advice lads, I'll keep an eye on it and get myself booked in if it doesn't clear up soon.


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Try the cranberry juice mate seriously, should help


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Every time I've been for a p1ss today it's been burning and I get that feeling afterwards that you get when you hold it in for hours. Not on steroids, not been sleeping around, been drinking plenty of water. Any ideas?


Cystitis.... I think. Drink plenty of water, go to docs tomorrow


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Why you talking 10g creatine every day, mate?


----------



## 696red (Sep 12, 2012)

Errr. Get the Wife checked, you ain't knocking about but do you know she ain't?

Only joking.... Cystitis sounds likely problem


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Another vote for cystitis, or chlamydia or gonorrhoea but almost certainly cystitis.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Urethra stiture. Had one for two years and put up for 11/10 on the pain scale every time I p1ssed or ejaculated... And afterward for 15-20 minutes it left a discomfort feel like your flexing/holding in your bladder muscles


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

i had this few weeks ago, sorted itself out after like a week. i **** alot normally anyway though.

now ive just got 1/3 of my japseye keeps like sticking together lol?, and a little darker than the normal colour?

and my a55 hole is sore/ stings like **** when i take a sh1t?


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

I used to get this mate, turned out it was from a multi vit. You changed supps recently? In my case it was something in the multi vit I was taking that irritated my urethra. Doctor had no clue, took me a while to make the connection. I take Myprotein Alpha Men now and have no problems.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

AnotherLevel said:


> I used to get this mate, turned out it was from a multi vit. You changed supps recently? In my case it was something in the multi vit I was taking that irritated my urethra. Doctor had no clue, took me a while to make the connection. I take Myprotein Alpha Men now and have no problems.


i know your not replying to me, but i have recently changed multi vit to sainsburys own brand ones, before i had pro 10 ones. you reckon it was the multi vit in my case?? maybe it was just coincidence?

edit: also forgot that i have a couple little red patches under my foreskin, isnt painfull, but it burned like **** the other day when i was shagging. just feels a bit raw and red


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

DoIEvenLift said:


> i know your not replying to me, but i have recently changed multi vit to sainsburys own brand ones, before i had pro 10 ones. you reckon it was the multi vit in my case?? maybe it was just coincidence?
> 
> edit: also forgot that i have a couple little red patches under my foreskin, isnt painfull, but it burned like **** the other day when i was shagging. just feels a bit raw and red


sounds like you have thrush. or aids


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> sounds like you have thrush. or aids


is suicide my only option now?


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Gman81 said:


> Urinary tract infection at a guess. My missus had similar symptoms a while ago and it was that. Need antibiotics but think cranberry juice helps


That's what she tells you.... Did this come a few days after the 'works Xmas doo'???


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

lxm said:


> Urethra stiture. Had one for two years and put up for 11/10 on the pain scale every time I p1ssed or ejaculated... And afterward for 15-20 minutes it left a discomfort feel like your flexing/holding in your bladder muscles


Well it most certainly was NOT a sti.....


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

DoIEvenLift said:


> i know your not replying to me, but i have recently changed multi vit to sainsburys own brand ones, before i had pro 10 ones. you reckon it was the multi vit in my case?? maybe it was just coincidence?
> 
> edit: also forgot that i have a couple little red patches under my foreskin, isnt painfull, but it burned like **** the other day when i was shagging. just feels a bit raw and red


Your diick sounds fuucked.... Where you been dippin it?!?


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

DoIEvenLift said:


> i know your not replying to me, but i have recently changed multi vit to sainsburys own brand ones, before i had pro 10 ones. you reckon it was the multi vit in my case?? maybe it was just coincidence?
> 
> edit: also forgot that i have a couple little red patches under my foreskin, isnt painfull, but it burned like **** the other day when i was shagging. just feels a bit raw and red


Can't really comment on the foreskin issue, although it is possible some excess urine may be reaching that area and causing further irritation. This is certainly likely if the urine itself is causing urethra irritation.

People are too quick to shout STDs, AIDS and other ridiculous explanations for a simple irritation that can be fixed with a change in diet/supplementation. It certainly worked for me.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

RascaL18 said:


> Your diick sounds fuucked.... Where you been dippin it?!?


i know hahah! apart from your mum .. not alot :whistling: :lol: lol nah mate nothing recently, couple times with the ex n thats it shes clean though


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

DoIEvenLift said:


> i know hahah! apart from your mum .. not alot :whistling: :lol: lol nah mate nothing recently, couple times with the ex n thats it shes clean though


Ahh there's the problem, you've probs got some mud in your japs eye, my mums dead.

JOKE YOUR EX HAS JUST BEEN GETTING SMASHED!!!!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Not sure if this has been mentioned as couldn't be fukced to read through. But its obvious that your Mrs has been smashing randoms and given you a dose.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Maybe your Mrs has been cheating on you

EDIT: I see i'm Too late


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Well unless the wife has been shagging them in front of my two kids then that isn't a concern.


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

anything to do with your weinern id head to the docs and get down thr clinics to get an sti check if it isnt cleared up by tomorrow evening


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

This actually sounds like gonorea ...


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Just to clarify, there's no way it's an STI, we haven't fvcked in weeks.


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

MF88 said:


> Just to clarify, there's no way it's an STI,* we haven't fvcked in weeks*.


CORRECTION: YOU haven't fuccked her for weeks, this is why she strayed......

My mates wife was smashing a guy whilst he was at work, he was once in the house when he came home early and had no idea! And their 2 kids was home...

Makes you think doesn't it........


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> CORRECTION: YOU haven't fuccked her for weeks, this is why she strayed......
> 
> My mates wife was smashing a guy whilst he was at work, he was once in the house when he came home early and had no idea! And their 2 kids was home...
> 
> Makes you think doesn't it........


Not really, I trust my wife with my life and know she would never stray. Plus my son is smart so it wouldn't be a secret for long.

Anyway back on topic, been tonight and it's not burning, so hopefully it was just one of them odd things.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

DoIEvenLift said:


> is suicide my only option now?


Yes. Yes it is


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Defo a wee infection! Like miss b said get the cranberry sachets from a chemist and drink loads of water. Avoid anything with a lot of acid in. If it don't clear up or comes back docs for antibiotics


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> That's what she tells you.... Did this come a few days after the 'works Xmas doo'???


Lol bo11ocks. She should be ok, she was still chained to the sink when I got home from work......... unless the feckin window cleaners got in again!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

MF88 said:


> Every time I've been for a p1ss today it's been burning and I get that feeling afterwards that you get when you hold it in for hours. Not on steroids, not been sleeping around, been drinking plenty of water. Any ideas?


you have an infection just drink lots of water and it should go i've had it in the past a few times aswell


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Go to your GP & get it sorted out now, you don't want your wife to get whatever it is.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

DoIEvenLift said:


> i know your not replying to me, but i have recently changed multi vit to sainsburys own brand ones, before i had pro 10 ones. you reckon it was the multi vit in my case?? maybe it was just coincidence?
> 
> edit: also forgot that i have a couple little red patches under my foreskin, isnt painfull, but it burned like **** the other day when i was shagging. just feels a bit raw and red


You on the other hand sound like you really need to get to the std clinic, seriously!


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

Sounds like a urinary tract infection.. drink lots and go dr for some meds.

Its either that or herpes.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

MF88 said:


> Not really, I trust my wife with my life and know she would never stray. Plus my son is smart so it wouldn't be a secret for long.
> 
> Anyway back on topic, been tonight and it's not burning, so hopefully it was just one of them odd things.


Denial soon turns into anger , then eventually hate...sorry pal


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

OP, why not just take my advice... I went through the same thing. You know how some people are allergic/irritated by certain foods? It's exactly the same here, but your urethra is irritated. You're on 10g creapure right? There's a possible answer. But no, listen to the trolls telling you it's an STD instead.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Easiest thing to do is book in with your surgery to see a nurse and get a urine dip done to rule out a UTI. If it isn't a UTI then you'll need to see a GP.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

YOUR WILLY IS GOING TO FALL OFF.

j/k

Cranberry juice is your friend


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

MF88 said:


> Just to clarify, there's no way it's an STI, *we haven't fvcked in weeks.*


Could just be dry rot setting in then.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

TECH said:


> Easiest thing to do is book in with your surgery to see a nurse and get a urine dip done to rule out a UTI. If it isn't a UTI then you'll need to see a GP.


Urine dip? last and only time I ever got tested they rammed a scale model of a chimney sweep's brush right up my jap's eye.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Urine dip? last and only time I ever got tested they rammed a scale model of a chimney sweep's brush right up my jap's eye.


Thats an ancient STI test mate they don't do that these days.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

TECH said:


> Thats an ancient STI test mate they don't do that these days.


Good to know, though I don't intend to need one any time soon. That one was about 25 years back.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

well i had the same thing, pee burning and then blood after a few days.....turned out i have bladder cancer and will be getting lump removed on monday and in hospt for 5 nights.

not saying this is your case but always go to your docs, they'll give you UTI pills first and if they do nothing pressure for more checks like i done. could be nothing, could be more but never leave it to just go


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

Kimball said:


> You on the other hand sound like you really need to get to the std clinic, seriously!


hahha love the "you on the other hand" :lol: nah mate cant be a std i aint slept with anyone apart from my ex, n she aint slept around


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

DoIEvenLift said:


> hahha love the "you on the other hand" :lol: nah mate cant be a std i aint slept with anyone apart from my ex,* n she aint slept around*


:laugh:


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

man_dem03 said:


> well i had the same thing, pee burning and then blood after a few days.....turned out i have bladder cancer and will be getting lump removed on monday and in hospt for 5 nights.
> 
> not saying this is your case but always go to your docs, they'll give you UTI pills first and if they do nothing pressure for more checks like i done. could be nothing, could be more but never leave it to just go


Do you use yahoo answers by any chance?

'Have a headache'

'Get to the doctor my brother had this and it turned out he had a [email protected]!%!%12515'

Love the internet.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

sounds to me like a one night stand that went bad


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

AnotherLevel said:


> Do you use yahoo answers by any chance?
> 
> 'Have a headache'
> 
> ...


well if you want the full story heres a quick recap.

had burning pee

went doctors and got antibiotics

few days later blood started appearing in pee

went back to doctors and they said this isnt right and antiobiotics should have cleared this up so made appointment with me to be seen as hospital by urology department

day later my ct scan result came back, this was from a prior check to see if i only have one kidney. (i have posted on here about this when it happened)

then two days later ****ed out dry blood and pee was basically half blood and urine

got booked in for a cystoscopy and went to that and clearly inside my bladder there is a 3cm by 3 cm tumour. with a cystoscopy you are awake and clearly get to see it all on the screen as they do it. no anestetic or anything and the camera through your d*ck kills!

had mri to see if it was spreading and it isnt

operation on monday

pr*ck


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

man_dem03 said:


> well if you want the full story heres a quick recap.
> 
> had burning pee
> 
> ...


Mate I am truly sorry for your diagnosis, I was in no way meaning to have a pop at you for that. My main problem is that people like to throw the worst case scenario around on the internet 'it could be a tumor, it could be cancer' with no reference to facts or probability. Which is why I'd throw my savings on it not being cancer, it's too unlikely to worry about.

Like I said apologies if I offended you, that wasn't my intention.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

AnotherLevel said:


> Mate I am truly sorry for your diagnosis, I was in no way meaning to have a pop at you for that. My main problem is that people like to throw the worst case scenario around on the internet 'it could be a tumor, it could be cancer' with no reference to facts or probability. Which is why I'd throw my savings on it not being cancer, it's too unlikely to worry about.
> 
> Like I said apologies if I offended you, that wasn't my intention.


its fine, i know how quickly poeple are to jump on the internet and self diagnose and then telling people they have a disease that hasnt been around for 200+ years

my point i was trying to make was that whatever is happening to the person who started the thread was that he should go to the doctors and find out asap.

i used my example as i put off going to doctors straight away etc and assumed it was nothing, and wasnt going to go at all. if it wasnt for my gf i wouldnt have gone but glad i did.

but its cool, as i said my point was merely he should get it checked out. most likely UTI but never just leave things


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

DoIEvenLift said:


> hahha love the "you on the other hand" :lol: nah mate cant be a std i aint slept with anyone apart from my ex, n she aint slept around


Sure, she promised me that too or I'd never have gone bare back now I need a checkup too


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

RascaL18 said:


> Well it most certainly was NOT a sti.....


 :lol:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

DoIEvenLift said:


> hahha love the "you on the other hand" :lol: nah mate cant be a std i aint slept with anyone apart from my ex, n she aint slept around


It's burning when you pee you have a rash that hurts during sex. And u bare backed a girl outside a relationship who is also not getting it elsewhere.

Either that's a Sti or ur very unlucky with timongs


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Little stu said:


> Sounds like clap lol May be sustitus


 :clap:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## jaymd_123 (Jan 25, 2013)

Urine infection?

either that or you accidently picked up chlamyd tablets for your PCT


----------

